# Yellow lady slipper colony establishing



## Ma_sha1 (May 25, 2016)

Last year:








This year:






Next Year???




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 25, 2016)

Congrats! Where are you? Canada? US?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2016)

doing well. Protect them


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Ma_sha1 (May 26, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Congrats! Where are you? Canada? US?





I am in CT, I planted 3 in 3 locations, all survived, this one gets morning sun only seems to expands the fastest.

I also planted a few pink lady slippers & it came back up but no bloom.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 26, 2016)

Ma_sha1 said:


> I am in CT, I planted 3 in 3 locations, all survived, this one gets morning sun only seems to expands the fastest.
> 
> I also planted a few pink lady slippers & it came back up but no bloom.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yup, acule is tricky. You need the right conditions for it.
So you're close to Gardens At Post Hill (until Ron Burch moves to the west coast soon).


----------



## cnycharles (May 26, 2016)

Pinks can often not be in flower for many years; that's their natural mo


Elmer Nj


----------



## naoki (May 26, 2016)

Nice growing!


----------



## Ma_sha1 (May 27, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Yup, acule is tricky. You need the right conditions for it.
> 
> So you're close to Gardens At Post Hill (until Ron Burch moves to the west coast soon).





Doesn't matter, I shop online anyways. 

I mail ordered a mature regina from them last fall, the Tall Showy lady slipper that looks like Paph delenatii but much taller.

I planted it in front flower bed, more sun than the yellow types, It can up looking strong, hope it blooms & expands like the yellow. 

Being the state flower of Minnesota, it should handle the winter here with ease.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 27, 2016)

Ma_sha1 said:


> Doesn't matter, I shop online anyways.
> 
> I mail ordered a mature regina from them last fall, the Tall Showy lady slipper that looks like Paph delenatii but much taller.
> 
> ...



I just ordered another c. reginae. I've killed 2. Hoping this one (from a different vendor; already preplanted), will do better than the other 2.


----------



## Ma_sha1 (May 28, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> I just ordered another c. reginae. I've killed 2. Hoping this one (from a different vendor; already preplanted), will do better than the other 2.





How did you kill them? 

Something I should watch out for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 28, 2016)

Ma_sha1 said:


> How did you kill them?
> 
> Something I should watch out for?
> 
> ...



Too hot, not enough water. Place in a cooler setting. But I'm zone 6b/7a


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2016)

Who still is shipping Cyps?


----------



## Ma_sha1 (May 28, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Who still is shipping Cyps?





Gardens at post hill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 28, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Who still is shipping Cyps?



Great Lakes Orchids


----------

